# Paris Pass - Is it worth it?



## Pat H (Jul 7, 2013)

My sister and I will be in Paris for 3 days. Arrive on Wed morning and leaving Sat morning for Provence. May stop at Verseilles on the way to Provence. In order to include the stop at Verseilles, we'd have tp buy the 4 day pass. Just noticed the Paris Museum pass which is a lot cheaper. Maybe that's the way to go. Advice?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi Pat,
  We bought the 2 day Museum pass and felt that it was worth it. I loved it when we skipped the long waiting line into the Louvre. If you're limited on time, this is very helpful.
  We bought a one day bateau pass, too. The Seine boat trip was memorable. It's on/off for one day. We took it to the Eiffel Tower, Notre Dame and other spots along the river.
  We're headed back to Paris in September after a week in London.
  Give me a call if you want to chat.
  Au revoir,
  J

http://en.parismuseumpass.com/

http://www.conciergerie.com/paris/pass/batobus-paris.php

http://www.ceetiz.com/paris/activities/paris-pass/paris-cruise-pass.html


----------



## Chrisky (Jul 8, 2013)

From the information I've read, and from personal experience the Paris pass is overpriced for what you get and is just a group of passes you can buy on an individual basis.  If you are in Paris for 3 days, and if you need to use the métro or bus you can purchase a 'carnet' of tickets which is 10 individual tickets you could share with your sister.  I believe the cost is €13,30.  The museum pass is worthwhile, but again it depends on how many museums you want to visit.
IMHO the balobus is an extremely show way to get around especially since you are just in Paris for 3 days. If you want to go that route you could do a HopOnHopOff tour for a day.
http://www.parislopentour.com/paris-accueil.php


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 8, 2013)

We read that if you enter the Louve from the downstairs mall entrance, there would be no line, or a very small one.  Worked for us.

Becuase of my own limitations, I prefer not to visit more than one museum a day, or at most two, because I feel like I don't fully appreciate more than one.  If we do two a day, we separate them with a very nice lunch and try to make the afternoon as different in type as possible from the morning one.


----------



## senorak (Jul 8, 2013)

I am heading to London & Paris in 10 days, (a week in each city), with my daughter, father, and his wife.  In Paris, we plan to use the carnet of metro tickets, (mentioned in previous post), and will buy the 6 day museum pass.  I like the ability to go back and "re-visit" a museum, (rather than having to spend "hours" in one museum, such as the Louvre), and the ability to skip the queue at some of the sites.  In researching the trip on TripAdvisor, everyone advised against the Paris Pass.  I think the museum pass will be very beneficial for us, but our stay is longer than yours.  Perhaps if you figured in the cost of Versailles and any other site on the museum pass, (Arc de Triomphe, St. Chappelle, Louvre, D'Orsay, etc.---there are so many!), you could figure out if the museum pass is a good deal for you.
***One other highlight that I found on TA.....a dinner cruise on the Seine on *"Le Calife*".  (If you google the name of the boat, you will find all the info).  We have booked this for one of our last nights in Paris.....I think it will be a great way to commemorate our trip!

Deb


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 8, 2013)

With the Museum pass, we visited the Louvre one morning (got there very early to see the Mona Lisa without the crowd. It worked !) and then I went back to my hotel (close by) for a nap and a shower. Returned to the Louvre for lunch and more of the museum. It was great to see the museum without "dragging".

  The second day we went to Versailles.


----------



## GrayFal (Jul 8, 2013)

Just back from 2 weeks in Paris. I did a 2 day museum pass with DH and a 6 day pass with DD. well worth it. Agree about the 10 ticket metro pass, if u go thru one you can always buy another. 

With the museum pass, you can spend as much time or as little time as u like. It made me try/visit different museums sometimes for 30-40 minutes. If I had to pay individually, I never would have gone. 

Excited for your trip Pat!


----------

